# Now Drive versus Jones Mercury



## jordanzs (Apr 6, 2012)

Forgive me if this has been brought up before, I'm pretty new here. I searched though & didn't find the answer. And my knowledge of current gear is pretty limited, I never heard of Now Bindings until a month ago. I've been riding 2007 Cartels and ready for an upgrade.

So, is there a difference between the Now Drives and the Jones Mercurys? If so, what differentiates them? I'm looking to pick up someone on sale, but I haven't got to see any of this year's bindings in person as we don't have snowboard shops in Hawaii.

Thanks!


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

You brought up a similar thread not long ago.









Burton Cartel or Jones Mercury? For a Jones Frontier...


Thoughts on which way to go here? I live in Hawaii, so I can't really walk into a shop and try everything on. I'm 6'1", 185lbs. Size 11 Burton Ruler boots (bought them in 2012). I just ordered up a Jones Frontier 161wide snowboard. Upgrading from a 2012 Signal Omni Wide 162. I also have...




www.snowboardingforum.com





EDITED:
If you look on the Now site, you will see that the Mercury is part Drive (hangar, post) and part Pilot (highback) but is priced the same as Drive. You could say this is a branding gimmick but if there is someone out there who have been desperately clamoring for something in between Pilot and Drive, I guess Mercury is it. 

But you said you pretty much just cruise... Brigade should do just fine, btw.


----------



## jordanzs (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah before I was looking at the Cartels versus Jones Mercury. Now i'm zeroing in on the Now/Jones line.

I was looking at the Brigades too. I just saw them rates with a "freestyle focus" which really isn't my thing. But does "freestyle focus" mean they're also good for cruising versus charging? I also read that the toe straps on the Brigades weren't good? But I do appreciate the price point on them for sure.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Freestyle focus means they are mellower than Pilots or Drives, not that they can't be used for cruising around. They are plenty versatile to be more than just freestyle, certainly enough for just cruising. If you want something easy to cruise around in, Brigades should do fine. But if you want something that will carry you as you progress beyond just cruising, Mercury/Pilot or Drive. 

Toe straps on Brigade are the minimalist kind that actually works better than higher-tier 3D toe caps found on Mercury and Drive, which are kinda notorious for slipping off many boots. My Brigade's toe caps just stay put and do their things.


----------

